# Nothing happening on escambia



## ROAD AGENT (Mar 26, 2010)

Catching very little, time to hunt.


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

Fish are biting on escambia, if you know where and how. MY neighbor whom ive meantioned a few times before came by house one day last wk after it was raining. He had a cooler full,12 ft john boat no motor just a paddle, fishs at becks lake, same spot over 30 yrs, goes in woods fishes very deep with no cork in tree tops. my son has seen him going in woods cant get in with regular boat. Its a secret spot never offered to show me in 30 yrs.escambia is hard in summer, even harder in winter.I have caught a lot of crappie in winter there, but i have a spot in mobile delta like he does here 35 yrs same spot.


----------



## joe bag o donuts (Oct 23, 2007)

Perhaps the bass and bream aren't biting, but if trout and reds are your thing they are pretty steady in the deep holes. Good luck.


----------



## The Barb (Jun 23, 2009)

Road Agent,fishing for bream,try deep holes,Crappie,try the lakes and tree tops with minnows,You can go up from Jims and have fun catching trout and reds fishing with live shrimp out from slews,anchor at mouth and fish out,remember trout season closed.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

escambia river is allmessed up right now it will be good by next weekend


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Same over here in the Choctawhatchee. Took a ride on the river Sunday afternoon just to see what it looked like.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Hows the catfishing over there on the Chattahoochee, i have been reading some articles of flatheads invading the river, i know the Chattahoochee now holds the state record blue cat.. just wounder if there are good numbers of cats over there because i know the Chattahoochee in Georgia is and excellent cat-fishery


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

I never see anything anywhere about the Chattahoochee. Below the dam the name changes to Apalachicola and there is a lot of cat activity as you go down river. They have an annual Flathead Tournament in Blountstown, so based on that the river must be full of bigun's down that way. Here is a link about the event. http://www.blountstownrotary.com/catfisht.htm

North of the dam on the Georgia side a friend goes there every spring with a pickup load of jugs. The family spends a week camping somewhere around Bainbridge. they have a blast chasing jugs with cats.


----------

